# Trim b4 walls or walls b4 trim?



## scavonch (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm curious about how you painters are sequencing stuff.
I usually hit the lids 1st then trim then walls.

anyone?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Depends on the job. We always do ceilings first. If possible (which is seldom) we then spay trim, allow it to dry, mask it off and do walls. (again, it is rare) That is only on unoccupied or new homes/additions. (higher end)

More likely, ceilings, walls and trim.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this discussion comes up frequently - you may want to hunt the archives.

Top down always made the most sense to me. Cutting walls into trim is generally easier than trim into walls, but baseboards, being on the bottom, get done after the walls.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

scavonch said:


> I'm curious about how you painters are sequencing stuff.
> I usually hit the lids 1st then trim then walls.
> 
> anyone?


Ditto here, except the baseboard gets painted very last.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

in commercial work i do frames, then ceilings and walls, now i am doing residential and i do walls, ceilings, trim but i am thinking trying a nc home, trim, walls, then ceilings and see if its faster... caulk/spray trim right onto walls, mask it off then paint walls and lids. it takes less masking if you spray trim first and mask it off. compared to painting walls and lids then masking off the walls and spraying the trim, or hand painting the trim. has anyone tried this in residential work?


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Paint the ceilings first. Do the outside of the door bucks, then cut in the walls around them. Finish inside of door trim and then do the base. It's easier to cut in around the trim than reverse cut. pd


----------

